# Levi Stubbs 1936 - 2008



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Levi Stubbs died yesterday at the age of 72

Very sad  the soul greats are disappearing fast


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Great shame.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A truly great voice


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not many of the greats still around and no-one really replacing them.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> the soul greats are disappearing fast


Indeed, Norman Whitfield died last month too.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Sad indeed. I managed to see The Four Tops a few times and they always managed to put on a good "cabaret".

"Reach out, I'll be there" is in my top twenty singles. What a manly voice!


----------



## steve309 (Jun 10, 2006)

RIP. No-one will replace these voices for sure.


----------

